# Another Eye Round (Sous Vide Test #3)



## Bearcarver

*Another Eye Round* (Sous Vide Test #3)


OK, the first Eye Round I did was a 3 pound hunk of Eye Round that I did at 132° for 27 hours.
It was excellent & Fork Tender, but there was still room for experimentation, so I decided to try the same Temp (132°) but for only 24 hours.
That one was slightly better texture than the first one, so I decided to give it another try, this time going at 132° for 21 hours. And This one was the best of all.
I think I’ll stick with this Temp & Time, because It’s still Fork Tender & the Texture is Great.

So like the other 3 pound hunks, I seasoned with CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder, Vacuum bagged & Double Sealed both ends.
I thawed this one out and put it in my Sous Vide Supreme, set it at 132°, and let it roll for 21 hours.
This one came out awesome, and even better than the first two, and Totally Fork Tender!!! 
I cut some nice small steaks for Me & the Mrs. 
Mrs Bear added some Green Beans & Mashed Taters.
Then after Supper, I cut up the rest of the roast into small pieces for Sammies for the next couple meals.
You can see what I did with the Leftovers below.

This Result, along with being able to reheat my Signature Prime Rib leftover slices without changing them in any way make the Sous Vide worth every Penny!!

Hope you all enjoy the Pics (Below),

*NOTE: This was my Best Eye Round of All, so I removed my other Eye Rounds from my Step by Step Index. This is My Winner!*

Bear




Fresh out of SV:








All sliced up & just right inside:







Bear's First Helping.
Green Beans, Mashed Taters, and Fork Tender Med-Rare Eye Round:







Leftover Slices of Eye Round:







*Second Night Supper*


Heated up slices:







Start with Gravy, Bread, Sliced Beef & Gravy again:







Then another slice of Bread, and some Fries:







Finish with Gravy on the Sammy & the Fries:







*Third Night Supper*


Heated slices of Eye Round on rolls with Horsey Sauce:







Melt some Cheese on top & close them up:


----------



## mike5051

Looks delicious Bear!  I've got a SV but would never think to use those time lines.  I thought that once it reached the 132 temp, you could hold it there for a few hours until ready to serve.  What do you think the roast would be like after 3 hours at 132?  I've done a Tri Tip for 3 hrs at 130.  It was tasty but I'm always looking to improve.

Mike


----------



## chopsaw

Is the long cook time for tenderness ? I bought 4 at 2.49 a pound . Want to try this .


----------



## Bearcarver

mike5051 said:


> Looks delicious Bear!  I've got a SV but would never think to use those time lines.  I thought that once it reached the 132 temp, you could hold it there for a few hours until ready to serve.  What do you think the roast would be like after 3 hours at 132?  I've done a Tri Tip for 3 hrs at 130.  It was tasty but I'm always looking to improve.
> 
> Mike



Thank You Mike!!
An Eye Round at 132° for 3 hours would be very Tough, as would be a Chuck Roast done that same way.
If the cut is already Tender, like a Ribeye or a Fillet Mignon, an hour or 3 (depending on their thickness) is fine, but the tougher cuts need time to break down.
I don't know any other way to do a Chucky or an Eye Round so you can actually cut it with a Fork, and still have excellent texture.

On Tough Cuts:
Too Short = Tough.
Too Long = Bad texture or Mushy.
Just Right = See Pictures Above.

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## jfsjazz

Bear,  no need to sear?


----------



## motocrash

LIKE...Nuf said


----------



## gary s

Nice Job Again. I like it and will defiantly  give it a try.
Looks mighty tasty :)

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Is the long cook time for tenderness ? I bought 4 at 2.49 a pound . Want to try this .




Yup---See my answer to Mike (Above).
$2.49 is a Great Price!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

jfsjazz said:


> Bear,  no need to sear?



I didn't see the need for searing on this one, since it was only for Me & Mrs Bear, and I was slicing it all up for Sammies.
Searing is mostly to make it look nicer, and adds very little extra flavor on the surface. IMO

Bear


----------



## crazymoon

Bear, Fine looking eye, sounds like you have the times down pat!


----------



## Bearcarver

motocrash said:


> View attachment 344987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE...Nuf said




Thank You Moto!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Very nice SV cook Bear!  All them meals look top notch...  I really need to try this!


----------



## chopsaw

Bear , I'm wondering how much juice was in the bag ?


----------



## emuleman

Thanks for the information, looks great!  I will definitely try this, thanks again!


----------



## griz400

very nice .. really like the sammie with gravy and fries .. p:cool:int to you


----------



## tropics

Bear the sandwiches do look great,I'm with griz400
Richie


----------



## GATOR240

I'm with the them!


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks great Bear!
You should try searing it with a torch.
It's quick & gives it a nice crust.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

waterinholebrew said:


> Very nice SV cook Bear!  All them meals look top notch...  I really need to try this!



Thank You Justin!!
Eye Round is Great with SV, second only to Chuck Roast done similarly.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us

I thought if I kept scrolling I was going to see a pic titled "The Last Supper" :p
You got some delicious meals out of it.


----------



## Bearcarver

emuleman said:


> Thanks for the information, looks great!  I will definitely try this, thanks again!



Thank You Erik!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



chopsaw said:


> Bear , I'm wondering how much juice was in the bag ?



About 3/4 cup.
Mrs Bear used it in the Gravy the second night.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

griz400 said:


> very nice .. really like the sammie with gravy and fries .. p:cool:int to you



Thank You Griz!!
Funny---That Hot Roast Beef with Gravy was the only thing I ever ordered when I was a kid & we went to a restaurant.
And it was the only thing our Son ordered at restaurants for many years too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

GATOR240 said:


> I'm with the them!



Thank You Gator!!
And for the Like.

Bear



tropics said:


> Bear the sandwiches do look great,I'm with griz400
> Richie



Thank You Brother Richie!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinal said:


> Looks great Bear!
> You should try searing it with a torch.
> It's quick & gives it a nice crust.
> Al



Thank You Al !!!
I do sear with a torch sometimes & sometimes with a Grill Pan, and sometimes on my Weber Q.
However like I said above, this time we didn't want a crust, just like I never sear the Chicken Breasts that Mrs Bear uses to make Chicken Salad. Sometimes you just Don't want a Crust.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## bbqwillie

The picture under "All sliced up & just right inside:" is absolutely beautiful. That's the way well cooked meat should look. Not only delicious to eat but pleasing to the eye to behold.


----------



## Bearcarver

bbqwillie said:


> The picture under "All sliced up & just right inside:" is absolutely beautiful. That's the way well cooked meat should look. Not only delicious to eat but pleasing to the eye to behold.



Thank You Willie!!
Yup---My favorite color of Meat.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Rings Я Us said:


> I thought if I kept scrolling I was going to see a pic titled "The Last Supper" :p
> You got some delicious meals out of it.



Thank You JB !!
Sorry--Maybe next time.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Fine looking eye, sounds like you have the times down pat!




Thank You CM!!!
LOL---It might take a few tests, but this is another one zeroed in on, for my Step by Step Index.
Now I know exactly what to do next time.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## b-one

Hot beef and gravy sammich with fries,I’ll take two! Air fryer used for the fries? I’m not going SV but air fryer is still a  possibility.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You b-one!!
Not the AirFryer this time. Mrs Bear had some big Steak Fries in the Freezer to use up in the toaster oven, and they go good with gravy.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## campfire218

Looks amazing! I just bought a sous vide. Can't wait to try making this.


----------



## idahopz

Can't say enough about sous vide - it is one of the easiest way to make cooking foolproof.

Looks great, John


----------



## Bearcarver

campfire218 said:


> Looks amazing! I just bought a sous vide. Can't wait to try making this.



You gotta try a Chuck Roast.
So far that's the only thing I've done SV that was even better than this Eye Round.
Here's the Chucky done SV:
*Chuck Roast *(Best Ever—SV) 

Bear


----------



## campfire218

bearcarver said:


> You gotta try a Chuck Roast.
> So far that's the only thing I've done SV that was even better than this Eye Round.
> Here's the Chucky done SV:
> *Chuck Roast *(Best Ever—SV)
> 
> Bear


Funny you say that... I put one in last night. Wrapped the pot in towels so the sous vide wouldn't have to work as hard. Thinking about finishing with a torch. May chicken out and use the grill though.


----------



## Bearcarver

campfire218 said:


> Funny you say that... I put one in last night. Wrapped the pot in towels so the sous vide wouldn't have to work as hard. Thinking about finishing with a torch. May chicken out and use the grill though.



Grill, Torch, or Pan all work good, as long as you do it quick, so the meat near the surface doesn't get too done & toughen up on you.

Bear


----------



## normonster

Alright!! Another gadget for me to play with!! Ima get one.  

That looks darn tasty Bear.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bearcarver

normonster said:


> Alright!! Another gadget for me to play with!! Ima get one.
> 
> That looks darn tasty Bear.  Thank you for sharing.




Thank You Norm!!
I got the "Sous Vide Supreme", and I love it !!
No motor noise, holds heat Great.
I got it because I wanted to leave it out & it looks nice on the counter.

They have Circulators that are a lot cheaper, but we didn't have room in any drawers or cabinets.

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## campfire218

bearcarver said:


> You gotta try a Chuck Roast.
> So far that's the only thing I've done SV that was even better than this Eye Round.
> Here's the Chucky done SV:
> *Chuck Roast *(Best Ever—SV)
> 
> Bear


Here is my sous vide chuck roast. Probably the best steak I can ever remember having! 135° for 48 hours. I started it using directions from my Anova app. I will try using your methods next time to compare.


----------



## Bearcarver

campfire218 said:


> Here is my sous vide chuck roast. Probably the best steak I can ever remember having! 135° for 48 hours. I started it using directions from my Anova app. I will try using your methods next time to compare.




Looks Great, 
However try 21 hours @ 131° or 132°, and see what you think.
I think you'll like that even better. Let me know.

Then try my Chuck Roast SV Step by Step. That's even better. I can't believe how good they get.

Bear


----------



## emuleman

Bear, you said you seasoned with just pepper, garlic and onion powder.  Did you not season it with any salt? Just curious, as usually I salt the meat before sous vide, but maybe due to the long cook time you salted it afterwards?


----------



## Bearcarver

emuleman said:


> Bear, you said you seasoned with just pepper, garlic and onion powder.  Did you not season it with any salt? Just curious, as usually I salt the meat before sous vide, but maybe due to the long cook time you salted it afterwards?




I used to use salt, but on Nov 8, 2012, a Stupid "Dr" screwed up & caused problems inside me, including wrecking my Kidneys.
So that, along with my High BP, keeps me from using much Salt. If anybody wants salt, they can add it at the table at my house.

Bear


----------



## emuleman

bearcarver said:


> I used to use salt, but on Nov 8, 2012, a Stupid "Dr" screwed up & caused problems inside me, including wrecking my Kidneys.
> So that, along with my High BP, keeps me from using much Salt. If anybody wants salt, they can add it at the table at my house.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for the explanation.  Was wondering if adding salt to such a long sous vide cook would alter the taste or the meat, and that was why you didn't add it.  I will definitely try this soon, thanks again!


----------



## Bearcarver

emuleman said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  Was wondering if adding salt to such a long sous vide cook would alter the taste or the meat, and that was why you didn't add it.  I will definitely try this soon, thanks again!




Yeah, I don't always mention it, but here's a notation I often make (This one was on a Smoked Prime Rib):
*Day #1 (Prepping):*
Rinse, Dry, and cut a block pattern through the fat cap to the meat. Then give it a good coat of "Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce", and put it on a Wire Cooling Rack, in a Foil Pan. Then apply some CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder. Then cover it with Plastic wrap, and put it in my fridge until Next Day Smoking Time. I used to add some Sea Salt at this time, but I cut way back on Sodium since a Dr ruined my Kidneys (among other things).


Bear


----------



## SittingElf

Followed your suggestion with a 4lb round eye. Only difference was using a Montreal seasoning rub. Came out PERFECT! Glad I saw the thread, because I had originally intended on 32 hours. 21-22 was just right at 132 deg.  Wifey now has sammy meat for her week at work, along with a mushroom gravy I made to accompany!  Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## Bearcarver

SittingElf said:


> Followed your suggestion with a 4lb round eye. Only difference was using a Montreal seasoning rub. Came out PERFECT! Glad I saw the thread, because I had originally intended on 32 hours. 21-22 was just right at 132 deg.  Wifey now has sammy meat for her week at work, along with a mushroom gravy I made to accompany!  Thanks for the advice!!



Thank You Elf!!
That's funny, because I just did another one this way a few days ago, and I used Mushroom Gravy too.
I'll be posting it soon.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

B
 bart131
 ---Thanks Bart !!
I'd like to make one of these now, but they're getting $7.99 for Eye Rounds now!!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> B
> bart131
> ---Thanks Bart !!
> I'd like to make one of these now, but they're getting $7.99 for Eye Rounds now!!!
> 
> Bear


I went today . Ten bucks here .


----------



## bart131

Bearcarver said:


> B
> bart131
> ---Thanks Bart !!
> I'd like to make one of these now, but they're getting $7.99 for Eye Rounds now!!!
> 
> Bear


Oh No!  $3.99/pound in Rochester, NY.  Essentially why I got it and am going to follow the guidelines for father's day.  

Thanks!


----------



## banderson7474

chopsaw said:


> Is the long cook time for tenderness ? I bought 4 at 2.49 a pound . Want to try this .



I'm new at the SV but yes the longer the time the more tender it should be.  I'm going to try a chuck soon


----------



## Bearcarver

banderson7474 said:


> I'm new at the SV but yes the longer the time the more tender it should be. * I'm going to try a chuck soon*




Here's My Best Chuck Roast (below).
More Tender than Prime Rib---Awesome!!
You won't believe it !
Chucky 50 hours. (By Far My Best Tender Sliced Chucky)


Bear


----------



## floridasteve

Have you ever tried doing just the steaks?  I tried a couple of 1" steaks @135 for 4 hours and while fairly tender, they were VERY dry.


----------



## Bearcarver

floridasteve said:


> Have you ever tried doing just the steaks?  I tried a couple of 1" steaks @135 for 4 hours and while fairly tender, they were VERY dry.



The only Steak I've done in my "Sous Vide Supreme" was a Choice Ribeye, back in April. I gave it 24 hours @ 131°, and it was perfect.
Picture of inside (below) doesn't look dry at all, and Very Tender.
It was finished in my Ninja Smart Grill:


----------



## floridasteve

Bearcarver said:


> The only Steak I've done in my "Sous Vide Supreme" was a Choice Ribeye, back in April. I gave it 24 hours @ 131°, and it was perfect.
> Picture of inside (below) doesn't look dry at all, and Very Tender.
> It was finished in my Ninja Smart Grill:
> View attachment 639032


Thanks Mr Bear!


----------

